# Google führt 2-Faktor-Authentifizierung ein



## Newsfeed (11 Februar 2011)

In den nächsten Tagen sollen alle Google-Nutzer die Möglichkeit erhalten, auf ein sicheres Login-Konzept umzusteigen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

